# Who's Bullying You?  Let's Name Your Bullies....



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2011)

Is it a person?

A financial matter?

A job issue?  A difficult boss or co-worker?

Bills... umm, yeah, they have a tendency to 'bully' us.

Is it a struggle with a 'sin' or bad habit?  You're still a wonderful person, and you are loved, even if this is a challenge.  

Maybe, you can't see how you'll be able to face a situation which looks frightening to you.  yeah, that's another type of bully.

Maybe you are dreading having to confront someone about an important issue, a painful issue, or a confession. 

Another Bully...

Maybe you don't have a place to lay your head down in peace and sleep... The bully of a roommate or family member in your dorm or home.

There are all kinds of bullies in this life... name them and when you do, remember and receive what God has to say about bullies.

Goliath was a HUGE bully...  yet with one 'rock' he was put down.

Remember the giants in 'the land of milk and honey'?  While the others feared, Caleb and Joshua saw the grapes and the promise of God to possess the land instead.

Remember Gideon?  With a small army of only 300 strong, he faced his bullies and won.

When you truly think about it, bullies are truly nothing to fear at all.  For in every situation where a child of God is threatened by a bully, the threat loses it's voice and it's power and most of all it's existence. 

My favorite example is in Isaiah 7:1-8...

The Assyrian king sent a letter to the King of Israel and threatened the children of God.  These Assyrians had a rep' of killing and winning.  But the King of Israel took that letter and laid it before God in prayer. 

_God's response.... "This shall not stand, neither shall it come to pass".... neither shall it expand it's boundaries.  "_

Okay, I gotta shout for a minute....

:woohoo2:   :woohoo2:  :woohoo2: 

God is saying to your bullies... Whatever they have threatened against you, it shall not take place.  Do not fear them... do not fear.

SO, my dears... name those bullies and place them beside God's promise... For their threats against you, shall never come to pass.  You are protected.

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.

_And David said to his son Solomon, “Be strong and of good courage, and do it; do not fear nor be dismayed, for the LORD God—my God—will be with you. 

He will not leave you nor forsake you, until you have finished all the work for the service of the house of the LORD. 

------- 1 Chronicles 28:20 NKJV_

  ​
----------

I'm on a roll, angels.  God is blessing me with so much and I'm sharing it with you.


----------



## mrselle (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for this Shimmie.  I was praying to God last night and early this morning and I told Him that I feel like I am fighting a losing battle.  I feel like my efforts to get along with my bullies are overlooked and I feel like it is pointless.  These days I'm just at a lost for what to do.  What do you do when the people bullying you are Christians too?


----------



## LovingLady (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank was a beautiful message Shimmie. Thank God we have a God that loves us and who will always protect us.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 21, 2011)

Good word, Sister Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2011)

mrselle said:


> Thank you for this Shimmie.
> 
> I was praying to God last night and early this morning and I told Him that I feel like I am fighting a losing battle.  I feel like my efforts to get along with my bullies are overlooked and I feel like it is pointless.  These days I'm just at a lost for what to do.  What do you do when the people bullying you are Christians too?





Abdijz said:


> Thank was a beautiful message Shimmie. Thank God we have a God that loves us and who will always protect us.





Sashaa08 said:


> Good word, Sister Shimmie!



I love you, precious sisters.    With this 21-Day Fast, I'm on a roll and I'm going to keep it rolling.   God is just amazing and His promises are sure.

As for family 'bullies' who are Christians.  We have to think of ourselves and move closer to God and let Him contend with them who try to bully us.

God's answer to bullies is *always* 'No'.  That's our answer and we have God's permission to express this.   The only way to deal with a bully is to pray for peace and make peace within ourselves our priority and not their bullying ways.  :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that good Word... :heart2:


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2011)

Laela said:


> Thank you for sharing that good Word... :heart2:



Love to you and 'hubbie'.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for this post--you are on fire. I am about to read your other postings. I am actually reading a Christian book about this--we need to be reminded that we rule and reign often.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jan 22, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Is it a person?
> 
> A financial matter?
> 
> ...




THANK YOU.. THIS IS TRULY A MINISTERING THREAD.. I AM STRUGGLING WITH A TON


----------



## Laela (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## delitefulmane (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Shims! 
I feel like my 'bully' is the battle with my intellect! I am trying to study for this LSAT and it's really shaking and troubling me so much so that I feel like God is ignoring my prayers. I feel like he has turned a deaf ear on me! Im so lost with where I'm supposed to be and what my purpose is supposed to be in life!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

Laela... you remember too much about what I do...


----------



## alwaysinchrist (Nov 7, 2011)

my bullies: Bills, student loans, but it is nothing my father cant help me through


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 7, 2011)

Student loans and taxes!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

delitefulmane said:


> Hi Shims!
> I feel like my 'bully' is the battle with my intellect! I am trying to study for this LSAT and it's really shaking and troubling me so much so that I feel like God is ignoring my prayers. I feel like he has turned a deaf ear on me! Im so lost with where I'm supposed to be and what my purpose is supposed to be in life!



delitefulmane 

I missed this post before.  I'm so sorry that I did.

I pray that all is better now...


----------



## alwaysinchrist (Nov 7, 2011)

delitefulmane Good luck with LSAT. I have a friend who is having a rough time too. Have you tried a prep course....Im prayers for you....You can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2011)

Nah... it's that it's a Word one can't forget....



Shimmie said:


> Laela... you remember too much about what I do...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Laela said:


> Nah... it's that it's a Word one can't forget....



 

:Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 8, 2011)

Have you ever encountered someone operating out of a spirit of Jezebel? 

Well, let me tell you it is designed to kill you spiritually. My bully is the memories of what this person can do through manipulation has tried to come back but I will rely on the power of God. My life is in His hands. 

God is strengthening me to stand up and not allow the things of the past disturb my peace.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Have you ever encountered someone operating out of a spirit of Jezebel?
> 
> Well, let me tell you it is designed to kill you spiritually. My bully is the memories of what this person can do through manipulation has tried to come back but I will rely on the power of God. My life is in His hands.
> 
> God is strengthening me to stand up and not allow the things of the past disturb my peace.



I just saw your post.  

And yes, I've had encounters like this in my life.   

I believe that 'everyone' has this encounter in one form or another, as it occurs in all areas of life.  It can be at work, a manipulating boss and/or co-worker; in Ministry, in families, social clubs (sorieties, fraternities, etc.), basically any and every area of life, there is this spirit of Jezebel who basically is one who wants control and will manipulate in order to obtain it, especially in areas of POLITICS and in religion.  

Politics is the biggest 'Jezebel' that exists.   It's an arena of power hungry spirits who fight to outdo the 'other' and they use the strategy and the spirit of manipulation to gain control and dominion over all; and they thrive on deception. 

Bullies are indeed a spirit of Jezebel in full operation.   It's literally a raging 'dog' who is rabid, looking to paralize it's target, if nothing more than to make a 'victim', just that, a victim who bows to serve them out of fear. 

In the Bible, Jezebel 'bullied' everyone.   Men were terrified of her; not only was her husband fearful, but she literally put the terror and the fear into the heart of Elijah who fled from her so fast that he ran for days without stop nor pause, until his body fell from exhaustion.   

One of my personal encounters was with a friend  who had this 'trait'.  Although I was able to confront her, I had to end our 'friendship' as it became exhausting and quite plainly I was just simply tired of it.     I had to tell her that we could not be friends any longer. I pointed out 'all' of the reasons why.   I've been free ever since.   I keep her in my prayers asking God's grace and safety over her.  

Bullies are exhausting and God has called us to peace.    

I'm glad that you have found your peace in Him as well.  A peace that no bullie can ever take away from you; for it's from God.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 13, 2011)

The U.S. government since 1492!  Like a priest told me once, "tell the devil to go to hell!"


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 14, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> The U.S. government since 1492!  Like a priest told me once, "tell the devil to go to hell!"



I'm praying that we can have a set of Politicians that are Heaven bound instead.   Someone in there has to be righteous.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Nov 14, 2011)

*Thank you lord for Shimmie and her sharing this  incredible word... I am struggling, and with this I see that you are placing messages in my path to let me know that you are with me, and understand what I am going through... 
*


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 14, 2011)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Thank you lord for Shimmie and her sharing this  incredible word... I am struggling, and with this I see that you are placing messages in my path to let me know that you are with me, and understand what I am going through...
> *



AnjelLuvsUBabe 





God has a huge guardian angel watching over you.     HUGE.... Very HUGE...  

*
HUGE Angel​*


----------



## cherryhair123 (Nov 15, 2011)

God's response.... "This shall not stand, neither shall it come to pass".... neither shall it expand it's boundaries. " 
co-workers, supervisors, and unhealthy meetings are my bullys that are trying to threaten me (physically and/or emotionally)
I turn them over to you Lord.  I know you will take care of me and show Your favor on me!


----------



## Laela (May 13, 2016)

OK Shimme, two more:
_
Attempts _to stress from co-worker... I see her
Ineffective, clueless manager
*
Mini-testimony: *My manager has been out to undermine and take all the credit for my work.   I was raised to work as unto God, so that job's not hers... Well, another manager, who has no idea what's going on -publicly lauded my work to a slew of others in an email, copied her AND came to my office to personally thank me and give me a corporate reward.  When she left my office, it was Father God I thanked.

James 1:2

This isn't the first time something like this has happened...   .. but I felt the need to share


----------



## Shimmie (May 13, 2016)

Laela said:


> OK Shimme, two more:
> _
> Attempts _to stress from co-worker... I see her
> Ineffective, clueless manager
> ...


@Laela...I love your testimony and I love you, Precious Sister even more....  

Please continue to share....keeping the Body encouraged.

Love to you and 'Hubby' -- Give him my best.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 15, 2016)

A Gentle Reminder to the Hearts that see this message:

God Loves You....Yes..........He does.  And He always will.   Trust Him in whatever it is that you are going through.   Trust Him.   Just Trust.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## mensa (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm not being bullied by anyone.  But my heart is aching for Gymnast, Gabby Douglas.  She's being bullied something awful.

Let's pray for her strength in The Lord.

Thanks.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 15, 2016)

mensa said:


> I'm not being bullied by anyone.  But my heart is aching for Gymnast, Gabby Douglas.  She's being bullied something awful.
> 
> Let's pray for her strength in The Lord.
> 
> Thanks.


@mensa

Thank for sharing this.   

Dear Father,

Thank you for your loving  grace and tender mercies which hover and cover Gabbie Douglas.   There is no one like you who knows how to contend with her enemies and to deal with those who do judge and persecute her.

Show her your might and your glory over her life and thank you that you have prepared a table of victory for her in the very presence of her enemies.    They shall not conquer her soul neither shall they defeat the greatness and the power that you have placed within her.   They cannot steal her gift, for it came from you, not them.

Thank you our Dear Heavenly Father, for how great thou art and shall always be.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

All Glory unto God...Amen


----------



## TrueSugar (Mar 15, 2017)

I really needed this, a right on time word!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2017)

TrueSugar said:


> I really needed this, a right on time word!!!


Awwww, Praise God❤

God bless you, Angel ❤❤


----------



## Laela (Mar 23, 2017)

My neighbors.... Patience is a virtue and they are helping me to grow in virtue.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you @Shimmie I have 2 bullies...that's I'm dealing with. I put one at arms length...and I've noticed some changes there..I pray that the 'bullies' well be done and away with.


----------



## Hairluv7 (Feb 16, 2022)

Im being bullied, verbally mocked, and not accepted.
Please pray for me that this stubborn spirit be removed completely and that I excel in all my endeavors.


----------



## futureapl (Feb 17, 2022)

My thoughts are bullying me right now telling me that I am not good enough


----------



## Mitzi (Feb 26, 2022)

I've got several but God always gives me a word of knowledge and scripture or some little miraculous nudge or kiss to let me know He is with me.  Yesterday, I came across a shield necklace that said, "9 Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged, for the Lord your God will be with you wherever you go.”  Joshua 1:9

Be strong and courageous.  God is with you.  He is THERE waiting for you even before you go out.  He will meet you BEFORE.  Don't be terrified.  If you fail, get right back up and correct it.  Never give up.


----------

